# Makeover Tips?



## glavinagal (Jan 21, 2008)

I dont know if anyone ever posted this, yet. I wanna know how much should you tip your MA for doing your make up at mac? Usually with $50 worth of products you can get a free makeover, so my question is how much you should tip her? Is it 20% at least? I'm asking this for LA area just in case other state is different..maybe based on tax or something.


----------



## amoona (Jan 21, 2008)

MAC artists are not allowed to take tips. If you really enjoyed the service then you can always go to maccosmetics.com and leave a compliment in the customer service section. It's something managers are big on.


----------



## calbear (Jan 21, 2008)

I have actually found that some regions allow for this, someone who transfered to our region from somewhere else was astonished that we were not allowed to take tips.  Not sure if the word has filtered out everywhere about the 'no tip' thing.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jan 21, 2008)

the times i've gotten a makeover at MAC both in PA and NJ, all of the artists have accepted tips..I never knew that they were not allowed to accept any.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 22, 2008)

our counter is allowed to accept tips.  usually customers tip $5, brides tip $10.  $2 or so just for lashes.  this is just an average.  tip what you feel comfortable tipping.  don't tip if you don't feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## baybehbekah (Jan 24, 2008)

i always take tips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ive gotten as much as $80 bucks @ counter but i always prefer people to take that tip and buy something because i need it for my sales and my counter goal!


----------



## Kristal (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_MAC artists are not allowed to take tips. If you really enjoyed the service then you can always go to maccosmetics.com and leave a compliment in the customer service section. It's something managers are big on._

 
ok, i am seriously blind! and/or retarded!
i dont see that ANYWHERE.
i looked everywhere.
can somebody help my dumb ass?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_ok, i am seriously blind! and/or retarded!
i dont see that ANYWHERE.
i looked everywhere.
can somebody help my dumb ass?_

 
you're not retarded.  it's not printed anywhere.  like i mentioned in my earlier post, my counter accepts tips. it may be a regional thing tho.


----------



## Kristal (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you're not retarded. it's not printed anywhere. like i mentioned in my earlier post, my counter accepts tips. it may be a regional thing tho._

 
:] thanks for replying! i was talking about leaving compliments though.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_:] thanks for replying! i was talking about leaving compliments though._

 
oops!  i thought you were an artist saying you hadn't seen where it said we couldnt accept tips.  

i think if you go to mac's site, customer service, email customer service, and under the dropdown menu, select service at a counter or store.


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 9, 2008)

oh wow, i feel dumb.  i have never tipped before, i thought that was why we had to spend $50.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i've only had my makeup done twice, at least now i know i can attempt to tip.


----------



## foomph (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for letting us know about the customer service thing!  I just sent the following in:
 Quote:

  I frequently shop at the Metrotown, Burnaby MAC store (not the counter in The Bay, but the actual stand-alone store).  I have had excellent service from Susan (I don't know her last name, which is a shame, but she is east Indian and I see her a lot when I shop there in the mornings/early afternoons on weekdays).  She is SO friendly, helpful, and knowledgeable about all of the MAC products.  She has helped me with my purchases numerous times, from lipsticks and specific looks I want to achieve to helping me with my bridal makeup.  I must say that when I used to shop at MAC, I sometimes felt out of place and that the MAs were a bit snotty but since I have found Susan, I will keep going back to her as long as she works for MAC.  She deserves a great big THANK YOU and kudos for making me feel welcome in the store and being so friendly.  She makes a big difference in my shopping habits as I always look forward to seeing her and chatting with her and end up staying longer and (inevitably) spending more!  Her recommendations and product knowledge are tops.  She really has made all the difference in me feeling comfortable in the store and making me want to keep going back to MAC.  She really deserves to be acknowledged for her friendly, genuine character, product knowledge, and ability to make me feel so welcome in a store that I sometimes feel like I don't fit into.  Thanks for your time, Sincerely, Erika Kerper  
 
I really hope she gets a raise or at least some praise.  I usually spend about $100+ at a time in the store with her.  I really really like her.  I went in for some bridal tips and told her all about the look I wanted and she was so excited for me!  I'll probably end up showing her pictures afterwards!


----------

